# Flightliner Time...



## dasberger (Dec 5, 2020)

Well... After months of seeking out a tank and other bits I finally got started today.

This is what I'm working with: 






Ended up buying a rack that had the hard to find tail light lens and was in better shape.  Broke down tank and rack, got them sanded and primed and polished the bezel.  Hope to them paint tomorrow.  


















Next I'll start breaking down the bike and working on frame. fenders and rims... Lots of chrome to polish... and the infamous clear coat...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 6, 2020)

Looks like fun. keep us posted.


----------



## dasberger (Dec 6, 2020)

Got the tank painted this afternoon... Came out pretty well.  Was getting a little cold this afternoon and the white came out a little gloppy on the rack so I'm gonna have to sand and try again. 

Where it started.... some nice overspray on this bad boy!





And where it ended up... Not too bad for a rattle can!


----------



## dasberger (Dec 25, 2020)

Finally got around to getting my tank put together.... still tons more work to get this one rolling again but always nice to see some progress...


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 25, 2020)

Looking good, nice work. 
Hammerhead


----------



## dasberger (Dec 29, 2020)

Got the rack painted and the new LED tail light/battery pack installed .  Tail light lens is original.  Still have some touch up to do....  On to the chrome....lots of chrome


----------



## randy pulec (Dec 29, 2020)

dasberger said:


> Well... After months of seeking out a tank and other bits I finally got started today.
> 
> This is what I'm working with:
> 
> ...



fun project, looking good....did you happen upon a light for the ladies version(Hiawatha)?


----------



## dasberger (Dec 29, 2020)

randy pulec said:


> fun project, looking good....did you happen upon a light for the ladies version(Hiawatha)?



Try @shawnatvintagespokes he makes various repop lights/lens/bezels.  He was great to work with and got me what I needed quickly!


----------



## randy pulec (Dec 30, 2020)

dasberger said:


> Try @shawnatvintagespokes he makes various repop lights/lens/bezels.  He was great to work with and got me what I needed quickly!



thanks!


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 31, 2020)

@dasberger 

Could you detail how you wired your headlights. I have three Flightliners each of which needs to have the headlights working. All three have the switch and parts for the lamps; otherwise battery trays, etc are either missing or beyond repair.

Thanks, 
Ed


----------



## dasberger (Dec 31, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> @dasberger
> 
> Could you detail how you wired your headlights. I have three Flightliners each of which needs to have the headlights working. All three have the switch and parts for the lamps; otherwise battery trays, etc are either missing or beyond repair.
> 
> ...



Hey Ed-

These are new lights not the original rewired. My original contacts and battery holder were so far gone I opted to get new repop.  Also wanted LEDs and the lighter battery pack.  Assuming your contacts are in better shape you could just wire in a new battery pack.  



			Amazon.com
		


If you went to a AA battery holder you could do LED bulbs

It's a fairly simple circuit and pic above shows basically what you would need to do.  Instead of wire going to each bulb it would be soldered to either side of metal bridge between bulbs.  

Send pics of your internals and I can try help you.  If you want new lights altogether try @shawnatvintagespokes he makes the head and taillights.  He could also probably work with what you have if you send it to him

Josh


----------

